# Advancing timing



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

Just so I'm clear a pontiac runs counter-clockwise and if I want to advance the timing I do the opposite of what I would do on a chevy correct?


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

On the damper it says Before/Aft which I assume means before top dead center and after meaning after top dead center so if I put it at 12 Before that means I would have advanced the initial timing 12 degrees. Man I feel like I'm back in math with all the numbers from today.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You are correct.


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

Everything I look at online has 1 thing in common and it's not Pontiac. If I had a small block chevy I could have rebuilt it with a stick of bubble gum and a paper clip 5 times over with all the material, hints and data I've found. It's also pretty convenient when you go to your local parts store and they actually have what you're looking for.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

....and you could have built it for half the price or less, too. It's always easier to take the low road.....class and character take effort!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> ....and you could have built it for half the price or less, too. It's always easier to take the low road.....class and character take effort!


Consider that phrase stolen :cheers

Bear


----------



## Houston67 (Sep 16, 2011)

NEEDLEZ said:


> Everything I look at online has 1 thing in common and it's not Pontiac. If I had a small block chevy I could have rebuilt it with a stick of bubble gum and a paper clip 5 times over with all the material, hints and data I've found. It's also pretty convenient when you go to your local parts store and they actually have what you're looking for.


I agree.. This is my first non SBC..


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

I just purchased my first home so money is a bit tight and when I look at the price of parts for a nova, chevelle, camaro or mustang it's definitely tempting. I just purchased a rear bumper aftermarket and I looked at what a NOS Nova bumper would cost and it's night and day. Overall though I love pulling into a gas station and people telling me they love seeing something other than a ford or chevy is too cool to give up on though.


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

So to be clear... do you turn the distributor clockwise OR counterclockwise to ADVANCE the timing?


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

The rotor rotates counter clockwise so I believe you would move the distributor the exact opposite of what you would on a chevrolet. I just look at a youtube video and do the exact opposite as everything online is for a SBC 350.


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

That would mean counter clokwise to advance it as I have it written down from Rukee.


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks, I think I have been retarding my timing by moving the distributor clockwise. I need to get a light on it!!

I have no idea how a Chevy works, never adjusted timing before this Pontiac (is there anything else?).


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

you advance timing on a gm vehicle by turning the dist the same direction the vacuum advance points. clockwise on a pontiac.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

stracener said:


> So to be clear... do you turn the distributor clockwise OR counterclockwise to ADVANCE the timing?


On a Pontiac, that would be clockwise to advance.

Bear


----------

